# Big Trout Conditions Are Upon Us at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
January 19, 2018*

Cold, cold weather can be downright depressing at times, especially if it confines you to indoors for days at a time. Cabin fever can set it, and it can just become an awful feeling. Cloudy skies linger day after day, cold winds blow endlessly, and any thoughts you may have of getting outside suddenly become shaded with the long list of things youâ€™ve been needing to do around the house or the office, but have unconsciously been putting off. But it doesnâ€™t have to be that way. Donâ€™t let the cold become an excuse for keeping you off the water. Granted, you may need to take a little more precaution this month and next in order to safely protect yourself from the elements, but thatâ€™s just a matter of proper attire and preparation. Dress in layers, bring extra clothes, let someone at home know where youâ€™re heading, and use common sense when running the boat, and you should do just fine. Right now is a great time of the year to take advantage of an opportunity at some really big wintertime trophy trout, especially for the wade fishing enthusiasts. Recent lower temperatures have been accompanied by lower than normal tide levels, which should result in some very nice spotted specimens being funneled into pockets and holes situated just adjacent to deeper waters. The most effective bite just prior to this past cold snap came in waste deep water while working bone, chartreuse, and pink/bone top waters and with chartreuse/bone slow-sinkers over mud/shell mixtures. With dropping water temperatures, wading anglers should look toward dark, dark, plastic tails - Roach, Morning Glory, Plum, etc. - to begin producing on a regular basis while being retrieved extremely slowly across a mud bottom. And donâ€™t forget the redfish! They are still being found by anglers fishing from the boat or by wading, and have been recently been taken on live, dead, and artificial baits. And even in these low, low temperatures, some really nice reds continue to be pulled from shallow, protected shorelines holding any sign of active bait or structure. Stay warm out there, and be safe!






*2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Special*
*** We still Have Plenty of Days Available ***

*Available February Dates Include:
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27*

*1-888-677-4868
[email protected]*

*Weekday Rates:* Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates:* Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________________

*BOOK YOUR DUCK HUNT or BLAST & CAST*

*** JANUARY DATES ARE STILL AVAILABLE ***

*Available January Dates Include: 21, 22, 23, 24, 25

1-888-677-4868
[email protected]
*






*RATES:* Duck Hunting and Blast & Cast
â€¢ Half-Day AM or PM Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $415 / per person
â€¢ Full-Day Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $585 / per person
â€¢ Blast & Cast with Lodging and Meals $585 / per person (plus bait, if used)
â€¢ Duck Hunt with Hot Lunch and No Lodging $275 /per person
â€¢ Hunting parties of less than 3 hunters are charged $105.00 for each hunter less than 3.
â€¢ Rent Simms Waders $35
â€¢ Rent Simms Boots only $20
â€¢ Rent Shotgun $65 per day
â€¢ Black Cloud 12 gauge shells $24 per box

*DATES:* The 2017-18 Duck Season (Texas South Zone)â€¦
The second-half of the season opens on December 9, 2017, and will run through January 28, 2018.






________________________________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property

â€œThe Reefâ€*​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.






_____________________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Friday 90 % Precip. / 0.49 in* 
Cloudy with periods of rain. Thunder possible. High near 55F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. High around 65F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday 30 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Mostly cloudy...isolated thunderstorms developing during the afternoon. High 68F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 64F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mainly sunny sky. High 63F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis: *
Weak to moderate northeast flow will persist as a coastal trough develops and will continue through Friday with a moderate flow developing across the offshore waters. Light rain may occur Friday as the coastal trough continues to develop. Onshore flow will occur over the weekend ahead of the next cold front. This front will move through the Middle Texas Coastal Waters Sunday night into Monday morning. This will result in a chance for showers and isolated thunderstorms ahead of the boundary, with offshore flow developing in the wake of the front. A moderate offshore flow on Monday will diminish Monday night, as high pressure builds into Texas. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 48.0 degrees
Seadrift 42.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 37.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------

